

Ask HN: How much money does your iOS app make? - SomeoneAtHN

Just came across to a post by the developer of River Of News, Dylan Ginsburg, disclosed the amount he earned so far (http://blog.riverofnewsapp.com/2010/10/how-much-money-can-you-make-on-app.html). I couldn't agree any more when he says "I don't know why this should be such a secret. I'm going to tell you how much money I make."<p>So if you are an iOS developer like Dylan that wants to reveal your figures to our curious HNer, feel free to share below.<p>It's okay if you simply want to share the approximation or you don't want to disclose your app name. We all respect that.
======
bignoggins
My app started out slow but has been pretty successful through word of mouth.
I've done no advertising or marketing as this started out as a class project.

In the 5 months since my app was released (this is cumulative for all versions
of the app both paid and free):

June: 500

July: 2K

August: 16K

September: 23K

October: 11K (so far)

My app is FantasyMonster (<http://www.fantasymonsterapp.com>)

I have similar thoughts as the author of the blog post. Doing your own thing
is way better than working for a corporation. I plan on quitting in a few
months and traveling the world with my wife while working on more apps.

------
sahillavingia
I make over $1000 a month, but less than $5000 a month (on an average month,
not including months with updates) from my two main iPhone apps: Color Stream
(<http://colorstreamapp.com/>) and Dayta (<http://daytaapp.com>).

~~~
alexknight
Thanks for being open and sharing this. I agree with the author of this
article that more openness with regards to sales people are getting as iOS
developers is only a good thing. If people had more open discussions about
this sort of thing, perhaps it will quell some fears newcomers may have before
joining the Apple dev program.

------
dazzla
I have free and paid versions of iDealyzer on iOS and Android. Each month the
income is roughly a 50/50 split between app sales and affiliate commission
(people buy stuff from my app). January(not the first month) income was $150
September was $1,000.

------
runjake
To quickly help others who may be curious but don't want to copy/paste the
link:

Dylan Ginsburg has pulled in just under $21,000 USD profit between 8/19-10/13,
2010.

------
alexknight
Very good article.

Can you possibly edit your submission and at the article link to it? That way
people can click right through to what you're linking.

~~~
SomeoneAtHN
Clickable: [http://blog.riverofnewsapp.com/2010/10/how-much-money-can-
yo...](http://blog.riverofnewsapp.com/2010/10/how-much-money-can-you-make-on-
app.html)

